# Could someone check this build?



## TheTechDude (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello,


I'm going to be building a computer and was wondering if someone could check these parts for me. I have checked the compatibility myself, but because this is my first build I want to be sure that nothing has been overlooked.

I'm not sure if the CPU fan is going to be a bit too big for the motherboard as it's a microATX. I'd also appreciate it if someone could recommend a similar board as a standard ATX rather than micro.


Here's a link to the list: Ebuyer.com

Will be adding a 960 GPU which is a 350w requirement.


If the link doesn't work, here's what I have:



Intel Core i5 4690 3.50GHz Socket 1150 6MB L3 Cache Retail Boxed Processor

Antec Case VSK-4000E Tower ATX Black (I know the front USB's are 2.0, that's fine  )

4GB 1600MHz DDR3 CL10 DIMM HyperX Fury Black Series x2

Toshiba 1TB 3.5in Internal SATA Hard Drive

Asus VANGUARD B85 Socket 1150 DVI HDMI 8-Channel HD Audio uATX Motherboard

Corsair 430W V2 CX Series PSU

Arctic Cooling Freezer I11 Compact Performance Cpu Cooler

960 Graphics card

Thank you for your time.


----------



## TheTechDude (Apr 20, 2015)

Apologies if I was able to edit my post (I couldn't find an option to do it anywhere)

I think I will be swapping the motherboard to this one: Asus Z97-P Socket 1150 VGA DVI-D HDMI 8-Channel HD Audio ATX Motherboard - Ebuyer

(Asus Z97-P Socket 1150 VGA DVI-D HDMI 8-Channel HD Audio ATX Motherboard)

So please please ignore the motherboard listed in the post above. Thank you


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

not a very good psu you need a better make and higher wattage. You should go for seasonic,xfx or antec high current game you need 650w at most 550 at minimum.

change the ssd to samsung or crucial.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sorry thought you said it was 970 not a 960 go for a 500w psu.

usually its best to go for wattage needed for the gpu then add 30%


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll second the recommendation on a 550W XFX or Seasonic branded PSU.


----------



## TheTechDude (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah I was thinking to up the PSU a little bit. I thought Corsair was usually a good brand, I shall have a look into the ones you suggested either way. What about EVGA for PSU's?

As for the hard drive, it's not an SSD  (Happy to just have normal boot speeds) I shall consider a better brand however.

And well if everything else is in order, I shall go ahead and attempt to build this thing 


Thank you very much for you imputs!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Corsair is okay for other products, but when it comes to PSUs they use a low quality manufacturer and their PSUs are low quality. Same with EVGA PSUs.

Post the final build once more before buying it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Corsair is fair Psu, used to be better when Seasonic made most of them but the CX or builder series was always lower quality. I would suggest you move the ram to GSkill or Crucial as the Hyper-X Kingston ram is tricky and not nearly as compatible as Micron Ram.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Actually Chief the 550 GS, 650 GS, 850GS and the 1,000 PS and the 1050 GS EVGA are all new and Seasonic made. They also carry a 5 year warranty as well.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> Actually Chief the 550 GS, 650 GS, 850GS and the 1,000 PS and the 1050 GS EVGA are all new and Seasonic made. They also carry a 5 year warranty as well.


True, but its just easier to recommend brands that use all Seasonic grade parts. 

I guess OP if you do want a EVGA PSU, go with the brands listed by Rich.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

There are other brands of power supplies out there that are just as good as SeaSonic and carry the same warranties. Just because SeaSonic doesn't make it does not automatically mean it's crap. The best measure to find a good one is price, warranty and the weight of the power supply. Real crap ones will not weigh much at all and to low of a price is another indication of crap.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> easier to recommend brands that use all Seasonic grade parts.


Nonsense


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

basically its down to design and the type of capacitors used. If its made with the seasonic reference design and japanese gold capacitors and has atleast a 70% efficiency rating then it should be a good psu however most seasonic units these days are 85% + with the G, S and X series being 92% +


----------



## TheTechDude (Apr 20, 2015)

Okay, I've taken everything into account and updated the build. 

Here is the new list : Ebuyer.com

Will be sourcing the PSU and graphics card from another company. (see below)

Full list here if you don't want to bother with the link:


Intel Core i5 4690 3.50GHz Socket 1150 6MB L3 Cache Retail Boxed Processor

Antec Case VSK-4000E Tower ATX Black

Arctic Cooling Freezer I11 Compact Performance Cpu Cooler


Asus Z97-P Socket 1150 VGA DVI-D HDMI 8-Channel HD Audio ATX Motherboard

Crucial 4GB DDR3 1600MHz Ballistix Sport XT x2

WD 1TB Green Desktop Drive

Seasonic S12II 520W '80 Plus Bronze' Power Supply

KFA2 GeForce GTX 960 Mini OC 2048MB (I already own one in another computer. May SLI this in the future, but will probably be in a different computer that has a stronger PSU)


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Looks fine to me!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

looks ok to me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumb: from me!


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

Looks good although if you plan to game, especially with the 128 Bit BUS GTX 960 (unlike the GTX 760), then I would get at least 8GB of ram instead of 4GB. The difference will be in game settings, limited already by the GPU 2GB running on a 128 bit bus, and with only 4GB of system memory you will be playing everything on medium settings with new games. Go for 8GB if you can.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

> Crucial 4GB DDR3 1600MHz Ballistix Sport XT *x2*


=8GB 

You _really_ don't want a Green drive, better to get the Blue, Black would be better still.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

Black WD drives are great! I have also used WB blue on many occasion they are just about as good as the black series.


----------



## TheTechDude (Apr 20, 2015)

I actually built this thing a few days ago, and it's working perfectly. I actually swapped the case for a better one with more airflow and everything is running rather cool. The CPU fan is nice and quite/cool too and when/if my old PC's water cooler dies I'd probably replace it with another of those.

I didn't realise about the hard drive until I'd already bought the thing, I may just swap it out and use it for storage in my other PC as I need one anyway. And thinking of that, if I were to buy a better drive, is there any quick way to swap them around without having to reinstall Windows+download updates again onto the new one? I'm guessing just copying the contents over and then physically switching the drives wouldn't work. Just not looking forward to downloading them all over again, heh.

But anyway, thanks for all the input.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad its working for you!



> if I were to buy a better drive, is there any quick way to swap them around without having to reinstall Windows+download updates again onto the new one?


My recommendation is to do a reinstall. That way you get a clean and fresh image.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Use cloning software to clone the entire contents over to the new drive, much quicker than downloading, and saves your internet quota too.


----------

